

AdWords: Conversion doesn't vary by position - mwexler
http://adwords.blogspot.com/2009/08/conversion-rates-dont-vary-much-with-ad.html

======
rrival
Lies. I've spent >$50k on adwords and had far more garbage clicks in positions
1-3 than with 7-9. They directly affect CR.

More data please, GOOG.

~~~
dcbrandao
Some people have spent much more than that on adwords and have come up with
the same conclusion as google, e.g.,
[http://www.rimmkaufman.com/rkgblog/2008/09/30/position-
biddi...](http://www.rimmkaufman.com/rkgblog/2008/09/30/position-bidding/)

~~~
rrival
Appreciate the stats but, from the post: "The value of traffic doesn’t vary by
position ... In fact, the quality in position 1 tends to be slightly lower
than position 2, and the quality improves slightly as the ads get lower on the
page — these are small effects that can be ignored for practical purposes."
Maybe my budget is too 'small' to ignore these small effects, or maybe I'm
just cheap.

------
hooande
Interesting to see google talk about it, but not a lot of news here. If
someone clicks on an ad in the first or in the last position, you wouldn't
think it would effect their likelihood of buying something on the destination
site.

